# LZYJ Kidding Thread- January 2013



## chelsboers (Mar 25, 2010)

The first of our kids are almost here and I'm sooo excited. The kidding pens are covered with extra bedding and the camera is up. They should start kidding anytime from January 18 to January 26. I could get anything color wise. They are all bred to a solid red buck whose sire was dappled and dam was red. All of the girls have either red or black colored parents, so if I get red headed babies the girls are going to be in trouble. Especially since I have sold the buck and this is my only chance to get kids from him.
Luna: First timer. I'm thinking/wishing twin girls. I really want a girl from her








Raisin: First time. I'm thinking she'll have a single buckling. Even though we've had goats for several years she'll be our first bred here born here doe to kid here.








Diva: First timer. I think she's going to have twin bucks. She's dirty because of the molasses protein tub we have in their pen.








Dawn: I'm thinking if she's bred she'll have a single doeling. It will be her first time kidding for us.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck with all your kidding!


----------



## chelsboers (Mar 25, 2010)

The thread title is wrong it should be for 2013, but it won't let me change it.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

It says 2013.at least after it's opened, so you musta done something right. (high 5 to ya!)


----------



## chelsboers (Mar 25, 2010)

We gave the girls each a copper bolus, selenium, and shots last weekend. In less than 2 weeks we will have babies! Next week I will start putting them in kidding stalls at night just in case they go early.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Very exciting! I hope and pray they all have easy kiddings for you! 
We just got our 3 does situated a couple of days ago. My son's doe is due on Sunday, now we're playing the guessing game 'will she go on time or go over?' lol


----------



## chelsboers (Mar 25, 2010)

HoosierShadow said:


> Very exciting! I hope and pray they all have easy kiddings for you!
> We just got our 3 does situated a couple of days ago. My son's doe is due on Sunday, now we're playing the guessing game 'will she go on time or go over?' lol


Thanks! I'm hoping they have easy kiddings too since my husband will be at work and if I need help the only people are my 4 year old and 4 month old. Not much help there.
I'll be keeping an eye on your kidding thread and I hope everything goes smoothly for you.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Good luck kidding! I love the first doe! She is very pretty!


----------



## chelsboers (Mar 25, 2010)

Crossroads Boers said:


> Good luck kidding! I love the first doe! She is very pretty!


Thanks. If she wasn't the loudest goat on the planet she would be my favorite.


----------



## chelsboers (Mar 25, 2010)

I went out yesterday and gave all of them except Dawn a haircut and a shave. It isn't pretty but it they will be cleaner after kidding. It looked like Raisin was loosing her mucus plug. Her and Luna have pretty soft ligs. I can barely feel Lunas and I can feel Raisins on one side. Raisin has a bigger udder than Luna so I have no idea which one will kid first. Probably neither. It will end up being Dawn who has the smallest udder and rock hard ligs. 
They could go anytime after Monday so starting tomorrow night I'm going to start putting them in their kidding pens at night.


----------



## NavaBoerFarm (Dec 15, 2012)

@chelsboers are you located near medical lake?

I think I have a few of your does


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I can't wait to see what they have. Our doe who is due tomorrow had firm ligs yesterday, they were low, but today I can only feel them on one side. Maybe Raisin will surprise you before Monday!


----------



## chelsboers (Mar 25, 2010)

NavaBoerFarm said:


> @chelseboers are you located near medical lake?
> 
> I think I have a few of your does


There is medical lake around here, but I'm in Kansas so I don't think it's the same one.

HoosierShadow- I'm hoping she'll go soon because I'm tired of waiting. Goats don't ever do what you want them to though so she'll probably wait until next weekend. This week the weather was perfect for kids. Next week it's going to be cold and may snow. Just my luck.


----------



## NavaBoerFarm (Dec 15, 2012)

Oh haha sorry its just there is a farm near me that is called lazy j's boer goats I thought you were them

Guess I didn't see Kansas on your profile


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

It will be so fun to see what color babies they have for you. I am already dying to see our kids, but the first doe that is supossed to kids is still 5 weeks away. I am glad I have your girls to watch, as well as others.  It keeps me sane.


----------



## chelsboers (Mar 25, 2010)

Crossroads Boers said:


> It will be so fun to see what color babies they have for you. I am already dying to see our kids, but the first doe that is supossed to kids is still 5 weeks away. I am glad I have your girls to watch, as well as others.  It keeps me sane.


I think watching other people's girls is actually driving me insane. I keep seeing all these cute babies and I want my own. I'm also worried that something will happen to one of my girls.
As far as colors it's up in the air. The girls all color in their pedigree and the buck has red and dapples. It would be nice to get a dappled girl. There is only one doe that I think that's possible with and that's Luna. Her dad was dappled and her mom was spotted


----------



## chelsboers (Mar 25, 2010)

I was really wanting my girls to hurry and kid, but now I've changed my mind. My whole family, with the exception of our 4 month old, have a norovirus. My son got it last Friday and today was the first day he has had an appetite. I got it this morning and I figure I have a couple days until I'll feel better. Until then my husband will have to look after my girls. The first one isn't due until Thursday so here's hoping they don't go early.


----------



## chelsboers (Mar 25, 2010)

Luna is showing all the signs that kidding is close. She has lots of discharge, no ligs, and her udder got tight over night. She isn't in labor yet, in fact she's hollering for me right now to bring her more food. Hopefully though today will be the day. If not we are going jogging.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Yay! I can't wait to see what she has! Keep us posted!


----------



## Wlschwallenberg (Jan 4, 2013)

chelsboers said:


> Luna is showing all the signs that kidding is close. She has lots of discharge, no ligs, and her udder got tight over night. She isn't in labor yet, in fact she's hollering for me right now to bring her more food. Hopefully though today will be the day. If not we are going jogging.


That cracked me up, going jogging. Lol good luck, sending labor vibes!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Anything yet?


----------



## chelsboers (Mar 25, 2010)

The threat of jogging did the trick, that or the fact that we left for a little while. Luna kidded a single doeling. I made a thread for her.


----------



## chelsboers (Mar 25, 2010)

Raisin is up next. She is in the kidding pen next to Luna and little Pizza Cutter and is trying to tear the walls down. She's usually pretty mellow so it's not like her to be so aggressive. She looks sunk in and her logs are almost gone. She's also going lots of yawning and her udder looks full. It's pretty cold out so hopefully she will wait until tomorrow. I guessed Luna would have a girl and I was right. Now I'm going to say Raisin will have a boy.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Yay! Can't wait!


----------



## chelsboers (Mar 25, 2010)

No babies yet. She still looks really sunk in and her ligs are gone at the moment, but that may change. To me it looks like her udder is full but maybe I've been looking at it too long. Does she look close to anybody else?


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Wow! Her udder is really good size for FF! She looks like she is close to me. Especially if her ligs are gone.


----------



## chelsboers (Mar 25, 2010)

Raisin has been doing some pushing on and off for about an hour. She's chewing her cud, then she gets up and arches her back. She laid down and pushed a couple times so I went out there but then she stopped. I'm going to watch her from inside and see if she gets serious. It seems like me being with her is too distracting.


----------



## chelsboers (Mar 25, 2010)

Finally, Raisin kidded a single doeling.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats


----------



## Wlschwallenberg (Jan 4, 2013)

Yay! Congrats!!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Yay! Congrats! What color is she?


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Awww congrats!


----------



## chelsboers (Mar 25, 2010)

It looks like Diva is in labor


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Yay!!


----------



## chelsboers (Mar 25, 2010)

Twin doelings!


----------



## Wlschwallenberg (Jan 4, 2013)

Congrats!!


----------



## chelsboers (Mar 25, 2010)

Dawn finally had her baby. Another single Doeling. She is the last one this month. The next group of girls will be due mid February.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Wow! Congrats! And all girls wow! You are so lucky! What color is the new doeling?


----------



## chelsboers (Mar 25, 2010)

Thanks! She's solid red. Last year we got mostly boys from this same buck. I added apple cider vinegar to the water.I can't prove it but I think it helped.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Aww! That's great! 

Hmm... wonder if there could be something to apple cider vinegar????


----------

